# BAHRAIN | Railways



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This thread is about railways in Bahrain


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-link-study-nears-completion.html?channel=535
> 
> *Bahrain - Saudi rail link study nears completion*
> Friday, January 16, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-view/view/bahrain-progresses-rail-plans.html
> 
> *Bahrain progresses rail plans*
> 30 Apr 2015
> ...


----------

